# 12w6v3 vs 12w6v2



## CBRworm

I don't know if this is in the right forum, but...

I went through many subs trying to find the perfect combination. Including a handful of the original DIYMA 12's, some IDQ and IDMax's and others. I finally settled on a single JL 12w6v2-d4 in a sealed custom (4080) box powered by a Helix HXA-1000q. This was about 6 years ago. This combination provided decent SQ and almost enough SPL. All was well until last night when I was reliving my youth, listening to Bass Mekanic when the surround ruptured all the way around the cone resulting in less than awesome sound.

I have the sub in a sealed box that is just over 1cf. I am looking to replace it, and the 12w6v2 is a known quantity. Are there any disadvantages to the 12w6v3 in the same box with the same amp? I can adjust crossover points and equalization. My main concern would be a drop in SPL with my existing amp, I don't suspect that SQ would be lowered in a newer product - but I could be wrong. I am hesitant to spend a lot of money on what is now a 12 year old sub, but...

Any input? Are there others I should consider that don't cost as much as a house payment?


----------



## BuickGN

1 cube for a 12W6 is seriously hindering SQ and output. I'm surprised you were satisfied with this sub at all. I owned a pair for many years and the bigger the box got all the way to infinite baffle the better they sounded and the less power that was required. I still plan to do a pair of 13W7s or 13W6s someday, infinite baffle of course. 

I haven't heard the v3 but it seems to get mixed reviews. I believe it can get by with a smaller enclosure so that's a plus. It would be nice to have another review on the v3 but the v2 in a larger enclosure is pretty close to perfect IMO.


----------



## CBRworm

Apparently my box is just under 1.2cf.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I thought my v3 had more output in a same size sealed enclosure as the v2 but to me the v2 sounded better.


----------



## CBRworm

What is interesting is that since my 12w6v2 died, I put a DIYMA 12 in its place temporarily. It sounds really good - blends much better than the JL, but it doesn't have the output I am looking for. I also know, having killed more than a few of the DIYMA 12's that it will not last in my application.

Things that are different now. Previously when I had the DIYMA in place, I had 4 Extremis woofers in the cabin along with dedicated mids. Now I am using SEAS mag Lotus mid-basses that don't play too low - hence the old DIYMA working better now that it can be utilized up near 100hz, but it is still lacking low extension at high SPL.

So I need a 12 that works in a 1.2cf box at 2 ohms <900 watts, digs deep and can hit 90hz with a little authority.

Suggestions?


----------



## therock482

Sounds like you would like an Image dynamics IDmax given you power, space, and listening tastes.


----------



## mikelycka

I don't think there is really a difference in the v2 vs v3 I think its just a logo or sticker differnce


----------



## thomasluke

mikelycka said:


> I don't think there is really a difference in the v2 vs v3 I think its just a logo or sticker differnce


And that's why you don't get paid to think.
They changed almost everything about it. From the material od the surround to the motor and venting of the coil.


----------



## deltasaurus

Been awhile since there was any action here, but thought that I would check in to offer my .02 cents. From all the information I have received lately the v3 12w6 is a larger improvement over the v2. They have greater capability on the low end and blend better inro a system while still being able to produce some serious output. Just an example, a young man who is a customer of a friends shop just had 1 12w6 v3 installed in a close to a 2 cuft ported enclosure, tuned to 32hz that will hit 142+ and is still musical. I have heard that the v3 is a w7 junior id you will. Most of the features without the pricetag.


----------



## BuickGN

deltasaurus said:


> Been awhile since there was any action here, but thought that I would check in to offer my .02 cents. From all the information I have received lately the v3 12w6 is a larger improvement over the v2. They have greater capability on the low end and blend better inro a system while still being able to produce some serious output. Just an example, a young man who is a customer of a friends shop just had 1 12w6 v3 installed in a close to a 2 cuft ported enclosure, tuned to 32hz that will hit 142+ and is still musical. I have heard that the v3 is a w7 junior id you will. Most of the features without the pricetag.


Not even close. Much less excursion, much less cone area, much less power handling vs the W7

Vs the v2, the v3 has less cone area but more excursion for a slight gain in displacement. The low end capability is determined by displacement and enclosure so while the v3 might have a slight advantage there, it's very unlikely to be an audible improvement with both in the appropriate enclosure. Any significant change heard between the two are due to enclosure or vehicle differences, not the subs. 

Unfortunately there seems to be few reviews on the v3, at least that I've seen and the early ones were mixed. I would still give a 13.5" version a shot IB if they made one.


----------



## deltasaurus

You are absolutely right about cone size and excursion. Have run every sub JL has built, at least over the w3 level and feel fairly confident in what I am hearing and seeing. I think that the w7 is a great sub, but, and it is not just me saying this, why not go with 80 to 85 percent of the w7 in the v3 w6's, have less space tied up in an enclosure, and don't need as much amp power too boot. Just on a side note I also own every iteration of the w6 since they were introduced as well as more than my fair share of w7's. To me build an enclosure optimized foe the v3 12w6 and one for the v2 and the v3 takes it for me every time. Been doing this since 1985 just new to the forum. Of course there is that food ole saying "different strokes for different folks" so what works for me won't for others. Great hoice in cars GN, have a GN and a 1250 original miles GNX myself and love them to death.


----------



## CBRworm

I ended up getting the V3 after much deliberation. I am happy with it.


----------



## ndm

CBRworm said:


> I ended up getting the V3 after much deliberation. I am happy with it.


So do you think that the V3 sounds more similar to a w7?

I am contemplating making the switch from the 13w7 but I am very hesitant.


----------



## KyleMDunn

When I had my G35 I had the same enclosure. I tried the SI BM, which was a great sub - just not enough output for me. A FiQ, which was a step up in output but I knew just didn't reach my expectations. Finally settled on the W6v2 and it was the perfect blend for me. I have since traded the G in - and miss it dearly.


----------



## BuickGN

ndm said:


> So do you think that the V3 sounds more similar to a w7?
> 
> I am contemplating making the switch from the 13w7 but I am very hesitant.


I understand if you're needing to save weight or space or money but the W7 is far superior to the W6v3 in just about every way. Is there a reason you're wanting to change?


----------



## Hispls

BuickGN said:


> I understand if you're needing to save weight or space or money but the W7 is far superior to the W6v3 in just about every way. Is there a reason you're wanting to change?


Agreed. I'd say it's most likely that if you're not liking the W7 some EQ or box building is your solution, not a different woofer.


----------



## ndm

BuickGN said:


> I understand if you're needing to save weight or space or money but the W7 is far superior to the W6v3 in just about every way. Is there a reason you're wanting to change?





Hispls said:


> Agreed. I'd say it's most likely that if you're not liking the W7 some EQ or box building is your solution, not a different woofer.


Better a late response than never, right!

I do not in any way dislike anything about my W7 and the way that it sounds and has performed for me for the last 11 years. 

My only issue is that I want to have a completely hidden install under the floor of my Jeep and the 13w7 is just too deep to allow that to happen without the hole that I have already cut in the floor. I would love to remove my current enclosure and weld the metal back into my jeep with some care to make it look like the hole was never there and then add maybe dual 12w6v3's or something that would come close to that special sound that the 13w7 has. If you have run the 13w7 then you know what I am talking about. 

It has a certain authority that I have never gotten from any other sub.

So...in a perfect world I would have a 13w7 but with 2 inches or so sliced off the rear but with the same performance. I absolutely LOVE this sub but it makes me do things like cut a 11X17 inch square out of the cargo floor of a $60K plus vehicle and that is never good. 

On a side note though....with my load floor in place you would never even know that there was anything there though. Mission accomplished! Now to figure out a way to quite the load floor down with the angry gorilla beating the hell out of it from below.


----------



## SQToyota

BuickGN said:


> I understand if you're needing to save weight or space or money but the W7 is far superior to the W6v3 in just about every way. Is there a reason you're wanting to change?


sorry, but this is not necessarily true. If you were going SPL id go with w7, sq id go with w6, for sure the v3 is superior to the v2


----------



## BuickGN

SQToyota said:


> sorry, but this is not necessarily true. If you were going SPL id go with w7, sq id go with w6, for sure the v3 is superior to the v2


Not true? Care to explain how the W6 sounds better? You stated a couple opinions and left it at that. The whole W7 = SPL and W6 = SQ myth is so tired and outdated. I've owned both in several sizes and in a few configurations. The W7 offers all of the technology as the W6 and then some, along with considerably more linear excursion meaning less distortion especially as output rises and more cone area, again, less distortion for a given output because less excursion is needed for a given output. It offers a more well damped moving mass and a more linear suspension. 

The W7 sounds as good or better and has considerably more output potential through greater power handling, greater cone area, and greater linear excursion. 

The W6 is one of my favorite subs of all time and it has advantages when price, weight, and size are considered but it's not on the same level as the W7 for a price is no object SQ or SPL comparison. It sucks that people are stupid enough to pay the premium for a SQ sub like the W7 and then throw it in an SPL enclosure but that happens all too often. As with all of JLs line, as the number goes up, so does both the output and sound quality potential. 

As for the v3 vs v2, there are a couple changes. One I don't like which is less cone area for the v3. It has more linear excursion to at least break even in the displacement arena but more excursion requires more power. I don't think there's a clear winner. Supposedly the v3 does better in smaller boxes but I think the application will determine which one is better. For the average JL fanboy that's going to throw it in as small of a box as it will physically fit in, the v3 might be the winner.


----------



## SQToyota

BuickGN said:


> Not true? Care to explain how the W6 sounds better? You stated a couple opinions and left it at that. The whole W7 = SPL and W6 = SQ myth is so tired and outdated. I've owned both in several sizes and in a few configurations. The W7 offers all of the technology as the W6 and then some, along with considerably more linear excursion meaning less distortion especially as output rises and more cone area, again, less distortion for a given output because less excursion is needed for a given output. It offers a more well damped moving mass and a more linear suspension.
> 
> The W7 sounds as good or better and has considerably more output potential through greater power handling, greater cone area, and greater linear excursion.
> 
> The W6 is one of my favorite subs of all time and it has advantages when price, weight, and size are considered but it's not on the same level as the W7 for a price is no object SQ or SPL comparison. It sucks that people are stupid enough to pay the premium for a SQ sub like the W7 and then throw it in an SPL enclosure but that happens all too often. As with all of JLs line, as the number goes up, so does both the output and sound quality potential.
> 
> As for the v3 vs v2, there are a couple changes. One I don't like which is less cone area for the v3. It has more linear excursion to at least break even in the displacement arena but more excursion requires more power. I don't think there's a clear winner. Supposedly the v3 does better in smaller boxes but I think the application will determine which one is better. For the average JL fanboy that's going to throw it in as small of a box as it will physically fit in, the v3 might be the winner.


I guess i could have worded that a bit better. Didnt say that a w7 wouldnt be good at sq or worse than it, it could be better in the right setup. But i find the price of the w6 is better if tou want a sq sub. But this isnt a sq thread its a spl thread. Id say go for the w7s. But its more expencive and doesnt want a house payment. Id say go for the v3


----------



## Slugger

Wholy **** man! I've been looking for a current model Grand Cherokee owner that has a sub installed in the spare tire well... Can we share info and ideas? 

I have a 2011 JGC Overland. I am planning to do something very similar. This post is pretty old. Can you tell me what you ended up putting in the tire well? I have measured my space three times and determined that a 31" x 31" mdf box will fit but it can only be 7-8" tall or I'll have to raise the cargo floor. Trying to decide if I want to do that...

If you could reply or PM me with details and pictures of your install I would REALLY appreciate it. I'm planning to make some decisions in the next week or two. I am considering two JL 12W6v3s or two IDQ12v4s. If you PM me I'll provide my phone number for a quick call if that's easier.

FYI - I already installed a Pioneer 4100NEX and love it. I can give you details if you'd like



ndm said:


> Better a late response than never, right!
> 
> I do not in any way dislike anything about my W7 and the way that it sounds and has performed for me for the last 11 years.
> 
> My only issue is that I want to have a completely hidden install under the floor of my Jeep and the 13w7 is just too deep to allow that to happen without the hole that I have already cut in the floor. I would love to remove my current enclosure and weld the metal back into my jeep with some care to make it look like the hole was never there and then add maybe dual 12w6v3's or something that would come close to that special sound that the 13w7 has. If you have run the 13w7 then you know what I am talking about.
> 
> It has a certain authority that I have never gotten from any other sub.
> 
> So...in a perfect world I would have a 13w7 but with 2 inches or so sliced off the rear but with the same performance. I absolutely LOVE this sub but it makes me do things like cut a 11X17 inch square out of the cargo floor of a $60K plus vehicle and that is never good.
> 
> On a side note though....with my load floor in place you would never even know that there was anything there though. Mission accomplished! Now to figure out a way to quite the load floor down with the angry gorilla beating the hell out of it from below.


----------



## GCVIC

I'm trying to make a decision between 10w6v2 and 10w6v3. This thread has been helpful and I am continuing to do my research.

I can get the 10w6v2 for about a third the price of the 10w6v3. Given what I have been reading through this forum and others, is that there is a difference, but not significant if in correct box, so I should go with the 10w6v2.

Am I on the right try here, or will I be kicking myself I a year from now that I did not spend the extra $$s now?


----------



## CBRworm

I wanted to update this thread. It is 2019, I still have the G35 with the 4080 box and the 12w6v3 - it is still performing wonderfully. At some point, I changed the sub amp from the Helix 1000qx to a bridged Helix P200 - probably a waste for a sub. One of these days I will have to try class D again, I could lose 30+ pounds from the trunk.


----------



## BJG

I know I'm going to be hated on for this comment, which I'm definitely getting used to on this forum lol... but I find JLW6V3D4s sound best in long ported boxes that are at least 3-4x the recommend size. the bigger the box the better so long as you've got a powerful clean amp to drive them. make those motherfuckers work for a living.

that being said i admit that I am not an audiophile.. I am a straight up bassophile.


----------

